# Things to do in afternoons



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,

Have parents voer at the moment, Im finishing work midday almost everyday, can anyone advise some things to do in the afternoon.

There not very active so move seeing things type thing...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Perhaps all pop on the Big Tour Bus and see the sites

Big Bus - Dubai Sightseeing Tours

Are they able to take small walks?
If so, drive to the Dubai Museum- its only a few dhs to enter- and well worth it.
There is a small section above ground- the rest is below the ground.

Drive to the creek and park- find a bench to sit on, and watch the men packing the colourful dhows (all by hand) ready for their journey to Iran etc.

Drive up to the Musendam on afternoon, and drive along the coast rd. It is a stunning drive ( just remember your passports!)


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

very small walks yeah, my dad has recently got a very bad knee and is waiting for a operation...
but thank you, will look into what you suggested


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have you thought about hiring a wheel chair for him? It may make him a little more comfortable.

Try the pharmacies/hospital pharmacies.
Im sure there is a store to hire them from- I'll hunt around and find the name+ number.

That way, even if you do things such as a mosque tour/museum etc , once he is in the building, then he can sit in the wheelchair and be comfortable for the rest of the tour etc


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha he is quite a proud brit, no way he will sit in a wheel chair! lol.....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmmmmm- then maybe it will be a case of driving him around and showing him the sites.

Drive to Big Red on a Friday, and sit in the car and watch the action.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Whats big red besides bubble gum?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Whats big red besides bubble gum?


Big Red is a giant ( red) sand dune out on the road to Hatta.
It gets very busy in the afternoons in summer- especially on a Friday.
You can hire dune buggies to trek through the dunes and there is a food stall police station etc.

The highlight for many is sitting in the back of the car watching the 4x4's try and scale the dune.
Not for the feint hearted.
Best to pop open the back of your 4x4 sit with a few nibbles and watch the action.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Look like a must, beats watching waves from the back of the car


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Look like a must, beats watching waves from the back of the car


Head down one Friday- we take all our visitors out to see it.
Its easy to find- you cant miss it, as there is a whole lot of nothing- then you come across a heap of traffic, cafe, camel/pony rides etc.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I've seen a bit of it does it start not far from Dragonmart I was driving home to Mirdiff one afternoon from Dragonmart on the Hatta Oman road and came across all these people having fun camping lighting fires cooking dinner out in the sand hills would that be part of it or something else


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No- I think its about 40 or so kms down the road- it really is the middle of nowhere- you would really only pass it if you were actually heading to Hatta.

If you passed it going to Mirdiff you were well and truly lost...
( I know about getting lost- managed to get lost going to Ajman City Centre last week- only a few kms away !)


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> No- I think its about 40 or so kms down the road- it really is the middle of nowhere- you would really only pass it if you were actually heading to Hatta.
> 
> If you passed it going to Mirdiff you were well and truly lost...
> ( I know about getting lost- managed to get lost going to Ajman City Centre last week- only a few kms away !)


No I wasn't lost and your right then I wasn't anywhere near it but I was amazed to see everyone set up camp in the sand hills cooking their dinner over fires. that must have been what they were doing dune bashing in their 4x's


----------

